# your DNS server might be unavaliavble



## cjenks11 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ive been recently been experiencing problems with mega slow internet i thought it was a virus at first so i reformatted my pc but again i still get the same problem :? so i right clicked my network and then troubleshoot problems and i get the message your DNS server might be unavailable.

here is my speed test results



my (Internet Service Provider). ------ talk talk

Make and exact model of the broadband modem. --- net gear WG111v2

Connection type - router is Connected to my pc by Ethernet and my laptop gets the wireless from it.

Windows 7

The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox

*My symptoms:*

mega slow internet and very bad lag on xbox, sometimes i also get server not found when trying to assess some websites.



Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\CHRIS>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : CHRIS-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1000Ba
se-T Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-60-C2-BB-10
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::4589:3c6c:b17:e47c%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, March 12, 2010 3:39:27 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, March 15, 2010 3:39:27 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234888544
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-2B-3A-D4-00-1D-60-C2-BB-10

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{14107310-CE56-43A9-8A3F-2872B64338A5}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:73ba:2cce:a0:b16e:58c2(Prefer
red)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2cce:a0:b16e:58c2%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Users\CHRIS>



can any one help?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The WG111v2 is a USB wireless adapter, not a router. What is the make/model of the modem and router you use?


Try this PingTest and post the results here.


----------



## cjenks11 (Mar 12, 2010)

i have a wireless - G DGB111G

here is the ping results


----------



## cjenks11 (Mar 12, 2010)

i just done it again and i had a F result


----------



## cjenks11 (Mar 12, 2010)

and here is the result when im connected to xbox live


----------



## cjenks11 (Mar 12, 2010)

any ideas?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You seem to have ISP issues, or something else is hogging your Internet connection. Your latency is all over the map, and the pings are terrible! My take is you have a line quality issue.

To give you a contrasting result...


----------



## cjenks11 (Mar 12, 2010)

johnwill said:


> You seem to have ISP issues, or something else is hogging your Internet connection. Your latency is all over the map, and the pings are terrible! My take is you have a line quality issue.
> 
> To give you a contrasting result...


what can i do about a line quality issue.?


----------



## cjenks11 (Mar 12, 2010)

i just done a ping test again and here is the resluts




for some reason sometimes the connection is fast then it will slow down again cant figue out why tho?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to contact the ISP. Everything you're saying points me to an ISP or modem issue.


----------

